# Is it me or this vendor?



## Dorit

I'm about to pull my hair out! I have been dealing with this crazy lady who has good prices on EOs but by the time I wade through all the BS of her daily activities and back and forth about shipping charges I think 1# I'm not getting a bargain and 2# I have to walk on eggshells just to get my order. And to top it off she insults me if I ask for details of her charges. :crazy How can someone stay in business this way????? I am very new soaper and hope other vendors have not let the fumes get to them like this nut. Sorry and thanks for listening.


----------



## hsmomof4

It's not you. I have no idea who you are dealing with, but I would find somewhere else to order if it's bothering you. There are plenty of places.


----------



## jimandpj

Run... do not walk... 

Anybody who is crazy to deal with is not somebody you want to rely on for your EO's. If your business grows, reliability and customer service for your supplies is extremely important. Price is important, but reliability more so.

PJ


----------



## 2Sticks

PJ,
Would you be willing to suggest a reliable source of various bottles who ships speedily?


----------



## jimandpj

Actually, I am completely and 100% spoiled. We are located right by EOU (now the Perfumery), so we place our orders and can get them same day. We're thrilled with them - high quality, great packaging. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them even if you do have to pay for shipping. 

PJ


----------



## Faye Farms

Didn't EOU implement huge minimums though?


----------



## Dorit

At this point I wouldn't mind paying more just to avoid the drama. Is anyone interested in a co-op?


----------



## Dorit

I googled Essential Oil University and got an interesting web site but no info on sales.


----------



## jimandpj

Jim says they do have huge minimums. I had wanted to do a co-op a while ago and things just got away from me. I simply don't have time to re-bottle everything. 

They just changed their name to theperfumery.com

PJ


----------



## Dorit

I may be interested in doing a co-op, would you mind sharing any info you have on doing this?


----------



## Dorit

No way, their annual requirement is 6K :nooo


----------



## jimandpj

Wow - I had no idea they raised it that high.

PJ


----------



## hsmomof4

It's 6k, but if you were an existing customer, it's 1k. The whole thing was kind of weird, how it happened, because when asked about it, the EOU dude said, well, they aren't really going to be following up on every customer to see how much they order (existing customer-wise), so probably, you would not be dropped even if you didn't order 1k. And when people asked, "what do you mean, probably?" things went sorta south. :/ 

Other options: Liberty Natural ($50 minimum wholesale order, which honestly, with EOs, is not hard to do), New Directions Aromatics


----------



## [email protected]

I like New Directions Aromatics. Good prices, good quality, good service. The only thing I don't like is them dang aluminum bottles. :/ I can't see through them, and it bugs me. I've been keeping my glass bottles and transfering to those. Problem solved.


----------



## MF-Alpines

I 2nd EOU (the perfumery), but I was already a customer. I also really like Lebermuth (and they are local to me, as well), but their minimum order is $300. You can order less, but then there is a $20 surcharge. Most times I don't have a problem meeting the $300 min, but others just starting out would.


----------



## adillenal

If you belong to the soapmakers guild, Lebermuth waives the minimum order. Or at least they did. Hven't checked lately.
And I have no problems getting quality EO's from Lillian at a super price. Course I just order and that is it because I know what I want and how I am going to use it.


----------



## Dorit

There is no doubt that fragrance makes the sale. I thought that color and design did it. However today I made my first wholesale sale and she didn't pick some of the prettiest ones. I asked why she chose the ones she did, "because of the way they smell". Smell being my weakest sense is why I am frantic about it. Thanks everyone for your support. Dorit


----------



## adillenal

Yes, the scent is what sells soap. They really are not interested in pretty just smell. I can slap a rebatched wonderfully scented soap on the display with beautiful soaps with average fragrances and I will be sold out of the rebatched. Aren't poeple fun?


----------



## hsmomof4

And they'll feel better about using them, too, because they aren't pretty!


----------



## adillenal

hsmomof4 said:


> And they'll feel better about using them, too, because they aren't pretty!


So true. That "they are are too pretty to use" phrase doesn't come into play at all.


----------



## Dorit

Thanks


----------



## Jenny M

I keep meaning to try pretty colors & swirls but just can't get around to it. I did a survey at the market a couple of times & ask my customers if they thought I should try some fancy soap. No one went for it. Always, always the scent is what gets them to try it & then the soap keeps them coming back & giving it as gifts. Just make good soap & use good fragrance. That's all my customers want.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Jenny M said:


> I keep meaning to try pretty colors & swirls but just can't get around to it. I did a survey at the market a couple of times & ask my customers if they thought I should try some fancy soap. No one went for it. Always, always the scent is what gets them to try it & then the soap keeps them coming back & giving it as gifts. Just make good soap & use good fragrance. That's all my customers want.


Don't rule out color. I agree with you 100%, but sometimes it's the colors that will catch their eye and come over to your booth.


----------



## nightskyfarm

Agreed. A little bit of color goes a long way.


----------



## Guest

Scent for the most part does sell, but I have also sold soaps just because of the color and it went with their bathroom or they just plain liked it.. Yep, agreed... get good scents. but don't rule out color... 

I make a Victorian christmas soap that I swirl with red and green on top,, just tiny tiny pretty swirlies.. then I dust it with white mica... it sells just because of the color alot.. but many also like the scent..I cannot keep it in stock.. I only make this one at Christmas time..


----------



## LynninTX

Scent sells, but color often gets them to stop, look, and sniff... 

And it gives them a starting point when they come back... it is funny how often they don't recall WHAT scent it was... but rather

"it was blue"
"it was layered with green"


----------



## nappint

Trust me Dorit, it's NOT you 

If you are planning on building a soap business or heck, even just making a few batches a year for yourself. You will be much better off with a reliable, professional, supply company, not the wacko, surreal, drama filled, co-op hostess h*ll that you just experienced. And yes, I do know who you are dealing with . The best thing that could happen to you would be for her to ban you from the group LOL!

RUN! don't walk, from that mess.


----------



## Dorit

Thanks I've also heard more on the QT. However, after my first two markets I see what people go for and the fewer choices the better. And if I wear a mask I can do FOs, so in the long run if I stick to fewer scents, buy in quantity and "make sure the train leaves the station on time" and quit wasting time on looking for bargains I think I will be ok. When I posted my comments it was to vent but also to ask if you knew why/how she gets people coming back for more abuse.


----------

